# MY 2004 Info - TT



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

2004 Audi TT Coupe / Roadster 180 HP / 225 HP / 250 HP
* New 250 hp model:
- Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) quattro with 250 hp
- New Aluminum shifter cover
- Larger brakes
- 17' wheels with performance tires
- Modified exhaust system
- Steering wheel paddle controls 
- New lower front grill
- Rear bumper insert (in titanium) with honeycomb pattern
- Larger rear spoiler
* Xenon headlights standard on all models
* New valet key
Here it is guys, accordoing to AoA. Looks like addition of new car is only change. Full listing of all models are in General Audi.


----------



## ALMS (May 29, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT ([email protected])*

- Rear bumper insert (in titanium) with honeycomb pattern ?


----------



## paskal (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (ALMS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALMS* »_- Rear bumper insert (in titanium) with honeycomb pattern ?









Not that confusing if you've seen the pictures:


----------



## ALMS (May 29, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (paskal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paskal* »_
Not that confusing if you've seen the pictures:









Plastic not titanium is my point


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (ALMS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALMS* »_
Plastic not titanium is my point

















Titanium colored it should say


----------



## ALMS (May 29, 2003)

agreed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (ALMS)*

Maybe it's a new "G4 Edition"


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Maybe it's a new "G4 Edition"


----------



## nasTTcar (Dec 8, 2001)

*Hmmmmmm - I think I'll just keep mine - I've already got the goodies*

Sounds like Audi has been reading the forums and finding out what are the most popular mods to the TT.
I've already added the chip to get 265hp, 18" wheels, Stoptech brakes, Forge exhaust, PSS9 Suspension and dropped, 3.2 rear valence.
And I get to keep the 6 speed.
When Audi decides to put the TT on a diet of carbon fiber and aluminum and shed 400 #'s, and then get the HP to 300 and torque to 300+, then it will be time for a new TT.


----------



## dacaveman (Jul 23, 2003)

when is this car going to be available to buy my sister is going to buy a audi tt and i want her to get the newer model with the more power and better options how much is this car going to run


----------



## morrisdl (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (dacaveman)*

Is your "." key broken? ;-)
Translated from IM to english:
When is this car going to be available to buy? My sister is going to buy a audi tt and i want her to get the newer model with the more power and better options? How much is this car going to run?


----------



## tangerine (May 2, 2003)

damn!! that new rear is hot


----------



## BZ (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT ([email protected])*

Very very nice..... 
(very very jealous)








BZ


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Hmmmmmm - I think I'll just keep mine - I've already got the goodies (nasTTcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nasTTcar* »_When Audi decides to put the TT on a diet of carbon fiber and aluminum and shed 400 #'s, and then get the HP to 300 and torque to 300+, then it will be time for a new TT.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...but I'd also add the car would be hugely more attractive if that 300hp was by way of conservative turbo numbers; we all know then what would happen after tuning! Oh my, 400hp would be so nice.


----------



## john s (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Hmmmmmm - I think I'll just keep mine - I've already got the goodies (Sheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sheep* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...but I'd also add the car would be hugely more attractive if that 300hp was by way of conservative turbo numbers; we all know then what would happen after tuning! Oh my, 400hp would be so nice.









That's the rumor, 300 HP V6, only 150 HP per K03 and we know of a lot of 200+ HP K03 4-cylinder cars around.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Hmmmmmm - I think I'll just keep mine - I've already got the goodies (john s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *john s* »_That's the rumor, 300 HP V6, only 150 HP per K03 and we know of a lot of 200+ HP K03 4-cylinder cars around.
 





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














.....but sounds like a $50K car easily and a bunch of now-devalued 4cyl TT's. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Oh well.


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (paskal)*

That rear bumper insert looks good on that car, barely noticable on Dad's black '00 TTR.


----------



## Rolo0919 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (irsa76)*

Many of the new and "improved" mods made to the new TT were to accomodate the additional weight of the VR6. It completely alters the way the automobile will handle, hence calling for the need for bigger and stronger stability control components as well as brakes. 0-60 times are not significantly better than the stock 225, not to mention a tuned 1.8. It's the old 1.8 vs VR6 in the Golfs and Jettas, the added weight negates the horsepower. Besides, what fun is a toy if you can't play with it. The DSG is really nice however. I don't know why Audi won't follow Subaru STi, and Evo's example and produce some decent horsepower out of the power plant they already have. We all know the 1.8 has http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 300 bhp capability.


----------



## Madfish (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (Rolo0919)*

300+++ BHP but at what cost, reliabilty of the Evo and Subaru as a road car has yet to be proved. Please Audi don't follow their example and produce a POS that goes fast. The others are great entry race cars but the TT is a great sports car.


----------



## VDUB 113 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (morrisdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morrisdl* »_Is your "." key broken? ;-)
Translated from IM to english:
When is this car going to be available to buy? My sister is going to buy a audi tt and i want her to get the newer model with the more power and better options? How much is this car going to run? 

He's from NY...its expected.


----------



## Rolo0919 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (Madfish)*

Car and Driver's long term road test (approx. 25 K) yielded no problems. The Germans are pretty smart, I think they could figure out what weak points they would have to fix, clutch, ect.


----------



## HobbesTheCat (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't know why you guys are caring so much about the extrior changes to this car. The DSG transmission is so damn amazing. It is the best transmission I have ever driven and most jounalist that I have talked to about it say that in about 10 years all cars will either have a system like DSG or even CVT. That is, of course, if we still have some oil left to burn.


----------



## Acenas (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 180 HP / 225 HP / 250 HP
.

Does anyone know the engine codes for each HP rating?


----------



## SundeepTT (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (Acenas)*

varies per year... 2003 ? or 04 ...?


----------



## SundeepTT (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT ([email protected])*

still only _"17' wheels with performance tires" _








although UK is the only world TT market where the 18" RS-TT alloys ae standard on all but the 150 TT









_Rear bumper insert (in titanium) with honeycomb pattern_ 
Titanium.. IF ONLY !


----------



## ced (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (SundeepTT)*

does anyone know the arrival date?


----------



## Boosted A4 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (ced)*

I wonder what size brakes it will come with and how many piston calipers.


----------



## section8 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (Boosted A4)*

i test drove one in San Rafael about 2 wks ago. the DSG is niiiice. and the sound... oooooh. still, too rich for my blood. (unless the market goes up!







)


_Modified by section8 at 2:03 PM 3-11-2004_


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: MY 2004 Info - TT (section8)*

Just got mine. ...In black. Mmmm.


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (VDUB 113)*

what do you mean he is from ny it is expected do you think that we new yorkers dont use punctuation in our sentences


----------

